# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Watch online Live TV Channel

## DDT

http://wwitv.com/tv_channels/b1526.htm 
Local Russian station in Sacramento CA  
Main site: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm

----------

